# Jacknic's Big Love's Big WIN



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Congrats, and what a wonderful photo! Better than one of those stiff "win" photos any day! LOL

--Q


----------



## pgr8dnlvr (Aug 7, 2011)

Look at that gorgeous tail!!! 

Congrats!

Rebecca


----------



## Doggroomer812 (May 4, 2011)

*Congrats!*

Such a pretty boy! Well deserving of BIS!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Congratulations! Love the photo!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Well, he sure looks delighted. Congrats!!!


----------



## Marcoislandmom (Mar 15, 2012)

As they say in French, mazel tov! Congratulations! Hooray!


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Joie de Vivre! Congratulations!


----------

